# Cedilla usando teclado internacional (Resolvido)

## Guzymuzy

Deixa eu explicar o problema:

Eu tenho um teclado Logitech Elite Keyboard que tem padrão inglês internacional,

portanto para se fazer o cedilha, tenho que apertar em ' e em seguida no c.

Acontece que o Thunderbird e o Mozilla-Firefox não reconhecem o cedilha como "ç" e sim como "ć".

Nunca tinha visto isso antes. Um c com acento agudo. Hehehe.

Todos os outros programas do kde, acentuam normalmente, inclusivo o Open-office.

Eu estou fazendo assim. Quando eu quero escrever o cedilha eu mudo o padrão do teclado para Pt_ABNT2 e aperto em ": " que equivale à localização do cedilha no ABNT2. Daí eu copio o cedilha e colo quando for necessário.

Ah no terminal também estou acentuando normalmente.

A bronca é somente no firefox e no thunderbird.

Agradeço a colaboração,

Gustavo Motta   :Shocked: Last edited by Guzymuzy on Sun Oct 24, 2004 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fernandotcl

Você já leu o tópico sticky sobre layouts de teclados e locales para pt e pt_BR?

----------

## Nattie

Um detalhe importante: apesar de seguir todos os passos daquele manual, eu tive que tirar a use flag "userlocales" e recompilar a glibc, porque por algum motivo louco ela não compilava os locales especificados no arquivo de configuração. Então, se você está com essa flag habilitada, recomendo que coloque um - antes dela e recompile sua glib. :)

----------

## malloc

 *Nattie wrote:*   

> Um detalhe importante: apesar de seguir todos os passos daquele manual, eu tive que tirar a use flag "userlocales" e recompilar a glibc, porque por algum motivo louco ela não compilava os locales especificados no arquivo de configuração. Então, se você está com essa flag habilitada, recomendo que coloque um - antes dela e recompile sua glib. 

 

I'll second that, nota que esta useflag so aparece nas ebuilds das glibc's mais recentes.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Então no caso eu preciso refazer o gcc e recompilar o firefox e o thunderbird com ele? Pq o meu problema só é com esses pacotes.

Já tentei o thunderbird-bin e tb não funcionou.

Pq? Já que ele já é um pacote pré-compilado?

Agradeço a colaboração

Gustavo

----------

## gmichels

Eu tive esse problema qdo mudei tudo pra UTF-8, mas o c agudo aparecia em todos os programas, nao somente em alguns.

Eu resolvi mexendo em alguns arquivos do XOrg, que tavam usando o código do ç pro c agudo. O problema agora é lembrar qual arquivo  :Very Happy: 

Se vc quiser tentar, me fala q eu procuro.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Claro que quero!

Nada na vida linux é fácil mesmo.

Acho que é por isso que todos nós somos apaixonados por ele.

Tudo que é fácil enjôa! Hehehehe.

Valeu.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## gmichels

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose, linhas 634 a 641. Onde tá cedilha, tava esse c com acento agudo.

```
<dead_acute> <C> : "Ç" U00c7 # LATIN CAPITAL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA

<Multi_key> <acute> <C> : "Ç" U00c7 # LATIN CAPITAL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA

<Multi_key> <apostrophe> <C> : "Ç" U00c7 # LATIN CAPITAL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA

<combining_acute> <C> : "Ç" U00c7 # LATIN CAPITAL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA

<dead_acute> <c> : "ç" U00e7 # LATIN SMALL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA

<Multi_key> <acute> <c> : "ç" U00e7 # LATIN SMALL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA

<Multi_key> <apostrophe> <c> : "ç" U00e7 # LATIN SMALL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA

<combining_acute> <c> : "ç" U00e7 # LATIN SMALL LETTER C WITH CEDILLA
```

Isso pra mim funcionou, mas foi pq eu tinha vindo de um locale POSIX pra um UTF-8, como vc pode ver no diretório do arquivo que estou editando.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Eu mudei tudo o que vc sugeriu, mas mesmo assim não funcionou.

Mas muito obrigado assim mesmo por tentar me ajudar.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## Guzymuzy

Resolvi o problema fazendo o seguinte:

adicionei export LC_CTYPE=pt_BR.ISO-8859-1 em /etc/profile

e

mudei o xorg.conf

Option "XkbLayout"	"us_intl"

agora tá tudo funcionando.

Valeu!

----------

